# 12v Receptacle



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I know this subject has been brought up in the past, and after doing a search on the subject, I see that others have had the same problem with the factory 12v receptacle.

I have tried plugging in everything from cell phone chargers, to a portable dvd player and none of these will fit. They go in halfway and then you practically have to rip the wall off to get the plug back out. According to Keystone, it is only meant for a 12v television plug, not accessories. Do 12v plug sizes vary? I find this really hard to believe









Last night, DH installed a new stainless 12v receptacle under the existing one on the wall and just switched the wires over to the new one. One word of caution, don't use anything valuable to test the new plug if there's a chance that the wires are switched. My 12v cell phone charger was fried instantly









Once they were reversed and knowing that our Garmin GPS has an extended warranty, we offered it as the new guinea pig to test it...Good thing it worked!

$11.00 receptacle that works? Priceless!


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Dawn, 
Congrats on the new mod, it's a great idea and I may have to do that one. I just can't believe one thing.

A woman used her phone as a guinnea pig for the electrical test


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I tee'd off my radio with a pigtail with a recepticle for my Sirius and to cherge the cell.. Works great!

But yep! should have been a factory thing!

Carey


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Now thats funny!!!!







I'm glad to see a women that isn't afraid to part with her phone. I'm glad it worked out now you can get your man to buy you a new charger. That added to the cost a little.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Last night, DH installed a new stainless 12v receptacle under the existing one on the wall and just switched the wires over to the new one. One word of caution, don't use anything valuable to test the new plug if there's a chance that the wires are switched. My 12v cell phone charger was fried instantly


The 12v receptical is a Winguard and is mostly industry standard from what I have seen and they are pertty much [email protected]#P!

And Dawn as far as your cell phone charger..Um well tell Gilligan to use a volt meter to test it next time







oh and I have been there done that


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I have had the same problem getting the plug for the TV into it, must be 1/32" too small. I think I will do the same mod and add another one at the other end of the trailer too.

I will just use my VOM to make sure it is wired correctly before I plug anything in to it.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

probally just a cheap import 12v socket. I have never heard of different sizes.

Note: the wire that comes off the center is HOT, the one stuck on the side is ground. Check the charger, is may have a fuse in it. Maybe....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Check the charger, is may have a fuse in it. Maybe....


I just checked, no fuse








Planning to upgrade my phone in June anyway, so no real biggie...
Thanks for the idea though, it was worth a try


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I have read the thread several times and it sounds like something that must be done in order to get 12v at that location for some. We have a 12v Fan tastic that plugged in and worked with no problem. I do have one question... was there a reason DH did not just switch out the receptacle?
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> I have read the thread several times and it sounds like something that must be done in order to get 12v at that location for some. We have a 12v Fan tastic that plugged in and worked with no problem. I do have one question... was there a reason DH did not just switch out the receptacle?
> david


Hi David,
Maybe you just got lucky with yours...who knows?
DH was going to just switch them, but there was a reason why he didn't and I can't remember what it was. I'll ask him and let you know.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I know this subject has been brought up in the past, and after doing a search on the subject, I see that others have had the same problem with the factory 12v receptacle.
> 
> I have tried plugging in everything from cell phone chargers, to a portable dvd player and none of these will fit. They go in halfway and then you practically have to rip the wall off to get the plug back out. According to Keystone, it is only meant for a 12v television plug, not accessories. Do 12v plug sizes vary? I find this really hard to believe
> 
> ...


you gonna a send a pic?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yeah mine is the same too. Too tight to plug anything in normally. Ya gotta bend the the wall pugging anything in, and almost destroy it and your device plug trying to remove. What a heap of junk.

C'mon Outback - step up!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I just crammed a splitter in there permanently and now I have two normal sized plugs.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> I just crammed a splitter in there permanently and now I have two normal sized plugs.


I like your choice of words "crammed"! ha!ha! It only takes once of trying to get something out of that dang thing!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I just crammed a splitter in there permanently and now I have two normal sized plugs.


I like your choice of words "crammed"! [/quote]

LOL! Same here...isn't that the truth? And once crammed, it IS permanent









Great idea on the splitter Dan, never thought of that one...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, that was after I had to take the whole plate off and work for 30 minutes getting the pieces of the first thing out of there. The splitter was a planned solution.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Dawn,

I am just reading this thread for the first time & I am surprised. Last weekend when we were camping my cell phone needed charging, so I just brought in my car charger & it charged my cell phone beautifully.







I never even gave it a second thought. I expected it to work & it did.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought it was only me. I could never understand why nothing would fit the d--thing. where in the heck did they get that socket from anyway?


----------

